# Budgie Breeders in Lancashire/North Yorkshire?



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello bird people 

After the death of my dear old budgie a couple of weeks ago, I have decided i'd like another one. However, I dont want to go to a pet shop as I don't think they are very nice and the birds are always too frightened of people to even try to tame, so i'm now looking to buy a bird from a breeder.

I've asked around people I know and haven't had much luck, so was wondering if anyone here could point me in the right direction of a breeder based in East Lancashire (Blackburn/Burnley/Nelson/Colne) or North Yorkshire (around the Barnoldswick and Skipton area).

I'd prefer a bird that had been hand reared or was hand tame as I miss having a handleable bird and I am not fussed about colour or sex, i'd just like a friendly bird 

i'm also not bothered about it being a youngster, i'd happily take on an ex-breeding or older budgie 

Thanks!


----------

